# FS: Oto Cat, Orange Laser Cory Cory, Arcuatus Farlowella, Pygmy Cory, Etc



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

Apistogramma Agassizii - $8.00 (10 for $70), 4 cm
Cochu's Blue Tetra - $4.00, 4 cm *(almost gone!)*
Corydora Reticulatus - $6.00, 4.5 cm
Daisy's Blue Rice Fish - $4.00, 3.5 cm *(sold out)*
Penguin Tetra - $5.00, 5 cm 
Corydora Orange Fluorescent (Orange Laser Cory) - $16.00, 4.5 cm *(almost gone!)*
Corydora Arcuatus - $10.00, 4.5 cm
Farlowella (Farlowella acus): Small - $15.00, 9cm, Large - $20.00, 20 cm
Otocinclos Zebra - $20.00, 4 cm *(almost gone!)*
Bleeding Heart Tetra - $4.00 (10 for $35) 4.5 cm 
Otocinclus Catfish - $4.00 (10 for $30), 3 cm *(sold out)*
Pygmy Cory - $4.00, (10 for $35, 20 for $60) 2 cm 
Rummy Nose Tetra - $4.00, 4 cm *(sold out)*
Corydora Agasizzi - $6.00, 5 cm
Corydoras Juli - $5.00 (10 for $45), 3.5 cm
Neon tetra - $2.00, (10 for $15), 2.5 cm *(sold out)*
Red Pencil Tetra - $6.00, 4 cm

Contact me at 778 883 2720, [email protected]
Located in West Vancouver.


----------



## Rippfluid (Jun 3, 2017)

Orange Laser Cory's. Nice. Very tempting.


----------



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

Healthy fish. Thanks Tim!


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

Rippfluid said:


> Orange Laser Cory's. Nice. Very tempting.


Most of them went very fast!


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

jonl said:


> Healthy fish. Thanks Tim!


No problem


----------



## Rippfluid (Jun 3, 2017)

Does that mean you are you sold out of laser Cory?


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

Rippfluid said:


> Does that mean you are you sold out of laser Cory?


No not quite I'm down to last 3 now.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the zebra otos and Pygmy
Corydoras they are very nice Healthy fish.


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

_noob said:


> Thanks for the zebra otos and Pygmy
> Corydoras they are very nice Healthy fish.


No problem !


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

Added the following fish:

Apistogramma Agassizii 
Cochu's Blue Tetra 
Corydora Reticulatus 
Daisy’s Blue Rice Fish

Updated the availability of others.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

great fish! picked up some ottos and pygmys and they all doing well and healthy thanks again!


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

Updated the availability of some fish.


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## TimShrimpery (Jun 8, 2019)

bumpy bumpy


----------

